# Mac Event at LJ's



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I just now found out that Vic is having a Macanudo event on Thursday the 20th. I know its short notice but there is a lady that is going to be there that they call the Macanudo Ambassador. She is supposed to be the most knowledgeable person in their company. Check it out if you are in the area.

Ron


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Look's like I'll be able to head up for that. When does it start?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

madurofan said:


> Look's like I'll be able to head up for that. When does it start?


It should be starting at about 5:00 or 6:00


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, I got tied up and missed the Mac event at TW...might be I'm gonna try and make it up to WPB for it because it's at LJ's and I've never been there before so it will be worth it on two counts...crossing fingers...


----------

